# Weekend Of 6/8 -6/9



## MARI (Jun 2, 2002)

Who's up in the N Conway area this weekend? We'll, as in a few women hikers wil be at Passaconoway , be partying at the MOAT in N Conway on Saturday night. Look for us, we wil be most likely loud.
BY!


----------

